# Dateinamen testen? Schreibrechte auf Verzeichnis testen?



## philo (28. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich da machen?

Ich sehe keine Funktion die das kann.

Ein User gibt einen Dateinamen ein, und ich moechte wissen, ob ich ihn schreiben kann oder nicht.
Als Lösung fällt mir da nur ein zu versuchen die Datei zu schreiben und dann wieder zu loeschen.

Wie kann ich die Zugriffsrechte bei einem Verzeichnis testen.


Danke und Gruss

philo


----------



## Beni (28. Aug 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html#canWrite() :wink:


----------



## philo (28. Aug 2004)

schoen


----------



## philo (28. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

leider geht es nicht. Ich moechte überprüfen, ob ich ein bestimmten Dateinamen annehmen kann oder nicht. Dazu moechte ich die Datei nicht erzeugen muessen. Dann wenn die Datei nicht existiert liefert canWrite() logischerweise immer false.

also in einem TextFeld wird ein Dateiname eingegeben und ich moechte überprüfen, ob ich ein Datei mit diesem Namen erstellen kann.

Gruss
philo


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2004)

öhm.. wieso solltest du einen bestimmten dateinamen nicht annehmen können? die syntax kannst du mit regex überprüfen. ansonsten kuck ob di in dem bestimmten ordner schreiben kannst.


----------



## philo (28. Aug 2004)

hallo,

also ich will eine Datei erstellen kein Ornder, aber noch nicht sofort, sondern ich möchte überprüfen, ob es prinzipiell möglich ist oder nicht.

klar geht es mit regex irgendwie, aber da muss ich ja alles selber machen. es muss doch die möglichkeit in java geben das zu überprüfen.

Das mit dem Dateinamen ist ja vielleicht sogar plattformabhängig. ich moechte, dass java das für mich macht, den die VM kennt ja das System.

gruss

philo


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2004)

achso ich dachte du möchtest die schriebrechte überprüfen!
also ich kenn nich wirklich ne möglichkeit das zu überprüfen


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2004)

Wenn die Datei nicht existiert, dann prüfe die Zugriffsrechte 
des Verzeichnisses.
Wenn das Verzeichnis beschreibbar ist, dann kannst du dort auch
neue Dateien anlegen.


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2004)

falls dus nicht mitgekriegt hast: es geht *nicht* um die schreibrechte


----------

